# Cosmetic Surgery Self-Assessment



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Most people seek cosmetic surgery to feel better about themselves. Does it work? Studies suggest that patients are generally pleased with the outcome of their cosmetic surgery and report improvement in self-esteem, social confidence, and quality of life.

However, cosmetic surgery may not be appropriate for every person or every problem. If you are considering cosmetic surgery, take some time to contemplate these questions:

Recommended Related to Beauty & Body Image
Your 12 Most Embarrassing Beauty Questions -- Answered 

By Amy M. Keller  

Read the Your 12 Most Embarrassing Beauty Questions -- Answered article > > 


*1. Why am I considering cosmetic surgery?*
The healthiest reason to have cosmetic surgery is to improve your self-image -- the way that you feel about yourself. People who have a strong self-image are usually more confident, effective in work and social situations, and comfortable with their relationships. Cosmetic surgery is often thought of as psychological surgery. Its purpose is to enhance your feeling of well-being and to foster emotional health.
*
2. Am I having cosmetic surgery to please others or myself?*
Make sure that you are considering cosmetic surgery for internal reasons having to do with yourself, and not external reasons. Cosmetic surgery cannot stop your boyfriend from leaving you. It cannot bring you new friends. It cannot get you a better job. You'll likely be disappointed in the results if you are having cosmetic surgery to please someone else.
*
3. Are my expectations realistic?*
Having realistic expectations may be the single most important factor in achieving a successful result. Cosmetic surgery can dramatically improve your appearance, but it has its limitations. It is unwise to expect that cosmetic surgery can create the face of a celebrity (with the hope of acquiring a celebrity lifestyle) or restore the lost youth of decades past.

*4. Am I emotionally prepared for cosmetic surgery?*
There are certain circumstances under which cosmetic surgery may be inappropriate. These include a crisis or an emotional upheaval such as divorce, death of a spouse, or loss of a job. Also, surgeons are reluctant to consider cosmetic surgery on patients who are depressed, have significant mental illness, are impossible to please, or are obsessed with perfection.
*
5. Is now the best time for cosmetic surgery?*
Even if you are emotionally prepared for cosmetic surgery, you may want to delay it if you are under external pressure or preoccupied with other matters. Plan your surgery when you are relaxed and can afford the time to convalesce and heal afterwards. Otherwise, you may face longer and more difficult recovery periods.
*
6. How will I adjust to the change in my body image?*
It may take some time for you to adjust to your new body image. This is especially true for procedures that create a major change to your face, such as nose surgery (rhinoplasty). Procedures such as Botox injections, which merely create a younger looking you, are easier to accept.
*
7. Am I prepared to handle unexpected results?*
Cosmetic surgeons, like all surgeons, cannot offer you guaranteed results. Unexpected results occur rarely, but when they do occur they create emotional distress for both the patient and the surgeon. You must be prepared for the worst case scenario and realize that it will require time, patience, and a mutual trust between you and your surgeon to work toward improvement.
*
8. Do I have a support network?*
It's important to have someone to support you physically and emotionally during your recovery. Realize that you may have days when you feel depressed as you go through the healing period. Beware of negative comments from friends or family members who may have issues with your decision to change your appearance. Graciously decline offers of help from those who may be critical of your decision.

*9. Have I considered and accepted the risks?*
There is risk involved with any surgery. In addition to the general risks related to anesthesia, blood loss, and infection, specific risks for cosmetic surgery include skin loss, asymmetry, slow healing, numbness and minor dimples and puckers. You must consider and accept all of the risks for each procedure before making your decision to have cosmetic surgery.

*10. Can I afford cosmetic surgery?*
Cosmetic surgery is usually not covered by health insurance. You are choosing to accept the costs in exchange for surgery that will help you feel better about yourself. If you can't afford the cost, in addition to a second procedure should one be needed, the added financial stress could actually make you feel worse about yourself.


----------



## marissagianna (Jul 14, 2011)

hello, marissagianna here, Thanks for the great thread.


----------



## fatburners (Dec 13, 2011)

i would avoid surgery but that is just about my self .
Here are some picture before and after surgery


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 13, 2011)

fatburners said:


> i would avoid surgery but that is just about my self .
> Here are some picture before and after surgery



Yes, some people take things to the extreme, but I think a little nip and tuck to help build your self confidence is ok.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 14, 2011)

There's a comedian I heard on the local rock radio station who has a clip about plastic surgery. He basically says - look around, you might want to wait awhile until they get the kinks worked out.... (see above)  The other people that come to mind are Melanie Griffith, Meg Ryan and Mickey Rourke. (And the Jackson family, you'd think w/ their clout and connections, could come up w/ better doctors....) And, even as much as I love Arnold, dude looks like something out of Madame Toussaud's. I have a pic w/ him from when I worked for a major sponsor of the Arnold Classic in 2006. Yikes.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## onefastlady (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it can be a very good thing, if done for the right reasons. I'd be having a lot of little things done if I had the money... mole removal, hair removal, etc.

I had a breast reduction done (back pain). It gave me my life back, and on top of that, I LOVE the cosmetic result (there are scars, but size, shape, symmetry is all great).


----------



## zespheley (Dec 17, 2011)

If I had the money I'd be doing tummy tucks and maybe a nose job lol


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

fatburners said:


> i would avoid surgery but that is just about my self .








He's had surgery? Just thought that was what happened when you got old. lol

I had a nose job a million years ago (deviated septum for whatever reason and my nose looked pretty well broken, Dick Tracy hump on the bridge, crooked as hell), but you can't beat aging.

If I woke up at age 17, looked in the mirror and saw my 49-year-old self?    

Lots of scars since that tender age, gray beard, bald head, expanding waist, hair growing from places "it shouldn't" -- like Billy Crystal's joke, "It's not growing where it should and it's growing where it shouldn't, my nostrils, out of my ears!"

Aging is not for the weak at heart.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> (snip)
> 
> *9. Have I considered and accepted the risks?*
> There is risk involved with any surgery. In addition to the general risks related to anesthesia, blood loss, and infection, specific risks for cosmetic surgery include skin loss, asymmetry, slow healing, numbness and minor dimples and puckers. You must consider and accept all of the risks for each procedure before making your decision to have cosmetic surgery.
> ...



Death is also one of the risks, fwiw. Kanye's mom opted for, what, two, three, or four cosmetic procedures simultaneously. She died either on the table or during recovery. 

My rhinoplasty was a grand. But that was maybe 1981?

Was working my first job at a printing plant and living at home still. Saved my pennies and had my nose straightened. lol No, I'm no Brad Pitt but since the surgery no one has asked me, "Have you had your nose broken?" Used to get that a lot.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

Dolly was really pretty.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> He's had surgery? Just thought that was what happened when you got old. lol
> 
> I had a nose job a million years ago (deviated septum for whatever reason and my nose looked pretty well broken, Dick Tracy hump on the bridge, crooked as hell), but you can't beat aging.
> 
> ...



He also had a horrible motorcycle wreck that fucked his head up


----------



## lisarox (Jan 3, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> He also had a horrible motorcycle wreck that fucked his head up



And some pretty serious drug and alcohol addiction I believe.  That will make anybody look like hell.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting thread thanks!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I have a pic w/ him from when I worked for a major sponsor of the Arnold Classic in 2006. Yikes.



Saw Betty Weider at an early Arnold. She turned her head and I was, like,  and  and .


----------



## oufinny (Jan 7, 2012)

zespheley said:


>



All I see is great dick sucking lips.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 9, 2012)

*Jennifer Aniston before and after pics of plastic surgery for her nose.*


----------



## fit4life (Jan 9, 2012)

*Meg Ryan with lip implants*


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 9, 2012)

Show me ONE good example of someone who got a better result getting lip implants??


----------



## squigader (Jan 10, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Show me ONE good example of someone who got a better result getting lip implants??



They always end up looking horrible.


----------

